# Aceton Vs Non-Acetone Nail Polish Remover



## goddess13 (Mar 26, 2008)

I've always been told that acetone in nail polish remover is drying for your nails, but I've been thinking... do you notice a difference in your nails if you use acetone and non-acetone nail polish remover? Is acetone nail polish remover really drying?


----------



## Maysie (Mar 26, 2008)

I don't know about if one dries your nails out more than the other, hope someone knows. BUT I did accidentally pick up some non-acetone nail polish and it seemed to be way harder to remove my polish, so next time I'm double checking before I buy!


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 26, 2008)

Non acetone polish needs to be used to remove polish if you are wearing acrylic/gel nails, as acetone is what you use to soak off acrylic nails.

I just tend to use non acetone ail polish remover whether I'm wearing acrylics or not.


----------



## Darla (Mar 26, 2008)

ok maybe a good chance to ask my question here. sometimes i wear those glue on nails. Dont exactly know type of glue. what is best remover type for those? They are supposed to be removable but ive seen a number of those dissolve or get messed up to the point they are not usable again.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Mar 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Maysie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't know about if one dries your nails out more than the other, hope someone knows. BUT I did accidentally pick up some non-acetone nail polish and it seemed to be way harder to remove my polish, so next time I'm double checking before I buy! I agree, acetone-free remover is not as effective as the acetone-based one.

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok maybe a good chance to ask my question here. sometimes i wear those glue on nails. Dont exactly know type of glue. what is best remover type for those? They are supposed to be removable but ive seen a number of those dissolve or get messed up to the point they are not usable again. I had that problem too...that happened the first (and last) time I wore stick-on nails a couple of years ago.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Mar 26, 2008)

Although 100% acetone removes polish very quickly, it is quite drying. Since I have natural nails, I use it, and condition my nails and cuticles afterwards. It should not be used with acrylics, except for removal, because it melts plastic.


----------



## duke.bailey (Apr 4, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Maysie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't know about if one dries your nails out more than the other, hope someone knows. BUT I did accidentally pick up some non-acetone nail polish and it seemed to be way harder to remove my polish, so next time I'm double checking before I buy! I've also used some non acetone remover before, and I agree, it took me FOREVER to get the nail polish off! I should use it but I don't have the time or patience!


----------



## magosienne (Apr 5, 2008)

if i was wearing acrylics and wanted to get rid of them, i would use acetone. but as i paint my natural nails, i go for non acetone removers. it's a bit harder to remove the polish, but my naisl are also less dry (although i always moisturize them after).


----------



## bulbul (May 17, 2008)

I use acetone


----------



## butterflyblue (Jun 7, 2008)

There is actually a moisturizing nail polish remover but I can't remember who it is made by. I get it from Walmart it has acetone in it though which personally I think removes polish much faster.


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *speerrituall1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Although 100% acetone removes polish very quickly, it is quite drying. Since I have natural nails, I use it, and condition my nails and cuticles afterwards. It should not be used with acrylics, except for removal, because it melts plastic. I agree. I used a non acetone remover once and it did take a bit to work with it but i find that the acetone one dries my nails so badly and feel really brittle afterwards.


----------



## ~Ms.August~365 (Jun 7, 2008)

I prefer acetone based remover. While non-acetone remover DOES make your nails feel smooth and nourished... it takes half the bottles to remove polish. I just wash my hands and apply hand cream after I use the remover with acetone and it's fine for me


----------



## teb (Jun 16, 2008)

Acetone ruins your nails making them dry brittle and then they split and take forever to grow back strong.


----------



## Aniger86 (Jun 29, 2008)

Acetone damages the nails more, makes them dryer. I always buy acetone based ones anyway because they are definately more effective, but I don't wear polish often so I guess the acetone doesn't harm me much as compared to a person who wears polish frequently and removes it with acetone based remover.


----------

